
Making microservices more resilient with circuit breaking - petercooper
https://blog.buoyant.io/2017/01/13/making-microservices-more-resilient-with-circuit-breaking/
======
klingerf
Am the author of this article, and would be happy to answer any questions.

Also curious to know what folks think of the circuit breaking demo that's
discussed in the article, available here:

[https://github.com/BuoyantIO/linkerd-
examples/tree/master/fa...](https://github.com/BuoyantIO/linkerd-
examples/tree/master/failure-accrual)

